# Let's play a game.. Name that goat!



## sturmgewehr

Hey everybody! Been lurking aroung this awesome forum for a while now and finally pulled the trigger on joining up! You all have been such an asset with your wealth of knowledge in getting me started with my goat addiction. The reason i am posting (hopefully in the right forum) is because i guess i am looking to get some in depth info on my doe. This is Annabelle and our first goat. She has become kind of a part of of the family. We got her when she was 2 months pregnant and she gave birth to two very energetic kids this summer. We praise her daily with premium feed, treats, and attention, and though she isn't exactly breaking milking records, she blesses my wife and i and our 7 children with all the fresh milk, cheese and yogurt we can eat. And her milk is fantastic! I have gifted and bartered her milk and those i have given it to are always begging to buy it from me! I am thinking about her next freshening and it has got me to think a lot about her breed and confirmation. Now it must be said i will honestly probably never get into showing her or the kids, but i sell the kids to offset the cost of keeping her. Also i go back and forth about adding another doe to the herd. I know what i have been told about her breed but have no papers or anything. I also have my thoughts on what she is. I suppose what i am asking you pros out there is what do you think she is as far as breed and how would you all judge her? I want to improve her offspring and who knows, maybe her line in general. Hope to keep the breed as pure as possible. What do you all think? Blow this thread up! I cant wait to see what you all come up with! I am going to purposley withhold what i was told about her breed so you all can have an unbiased opinion on her. Let the games begin!!


----------



## glndg

Well, I'm going to make a wild guess and say Kiko. Beautiful goat, and it sounds like she is working out for you really well.
The experts out there can critique her.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I'm going to say Kinder or Nubian/Alpine  She's sure cute!

I'll critique her in a bit  And yes, this is the right area to post that in


----------



## J-TRanch

Nubian alpine cross. Or a nubian nigerian. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## ksalvagno

How much milk do you get per day?


----------



## glndg

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I'm going to say Kinder or Nubian/Alpine  She's sure cute!
> 
> I'll critique her in a bit  And yes, this is the right area to post that in


It's not looking good for my guess when a Kiko breeder guesses something else.:slapfloor: I looked up Kinders and the pics that came up looked a lot like this goat. It sounds like the goat in question is a purebred, so I would like to change my guess.....to Kinder. :laugh:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

glndg said:


> It's not looking good for my guess when a Kiko breeder guesses something else.:slapfloor: I looked up Kinders and the pics that came up looked a lot like this goat. It sounds like the goat in question is a purebred, so I would like to change my guess.....to Kinder. :laugh:


I'm laughing!!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Pros:
-Long muzzle
-Long jaw
-Deep jaw
-Good width in forehead
-Good chest floor
-Good with between front legs
-Neck is a good length
-Ok brisket
-Neck blends smoothly into shoulder
-Nice tight Shoulder
-Fairly sharp withers
-Good depth in heart girth
-Flat boned
-Open
-Ribs facing back
-Good length in chine
-Good spring of ribs
-Good length of barrel
-Good depth in middle and rear barrel
-Good body capacity
-Nice rump length
-Rump looks to be of a good width
-Straight legs
-Strong pasterns -fore and rear
-Good body length
-Pretty good dairy character
-Rump angle is ok, but could be better. Not too bad though 
-Cool markings!

Cons:
-Neck should be more feminine and more refined
-Throat latch is course
-Could use more brisket
-Is not uphill
-Topline is uneven
-A bit posty in the hind legs


That's all I've got for now 

I personally really like her...she's not too dairy and needing lots of grain to keep her going, but not too course, which leads to poor milk production and conformation. A really good "homesteading" type goat. 

Hopefully some of the real pros will chip in


----------



## PygmyMom

I wouldn't dare wager a guess as to what breed she is but I must say, I think she absolutely beautiful! Have you considered keeping a doeling from her next freshening if you are contemplating another doe?


----------



## Sylvie

She is really pretty! I second the Nubian/Alpine guesses.

How tall is she and how much milk per day does she give?


----------



## milk and honey

I'm going to guess alpine/Nigerian cross. She's very pretty.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

With the horns she cant make it into an ADGA sanctioned show anyways but here is what I see.

I see an over all well put together goat. Good bone mass and barrel with nice feet and legs. Udder looks to be well attached at least in the photos. She looks to be in great condition and should last a good many years. A perfect back yard milker for sure.

As for breed, pretty obvious to me she is a Nubian / Alpine cross.


----------



## sturmgewehr

Wow! Ya. She totally started out as being a "homesteader" but honestly i enjoy her more than the dog lol. Milk production peaked at about 3/4 gal. A day but though this was her 2nd kidding, this was the first time she has ever been milked. A learning process for the both of us in the beginning lol. You all remember..... But a total joy on the stand. Hops up and just stands thete like a pro. Great with kids too. Halloween is a big deal in our house and we brought her out this year. We can get 800-1000 people through our house and the kids thought it was so cool to pet her and take pics with her that some would walk away without taking any candy! Height? Hmm. Well i am about 6ft. And her head comes up above my hip. Dunno if that answers your question lol. Hillbilly measurin'.. Yes. I am absolutly considering keeping a doe from her next freshening. Guess thats really why i am putting her out there. Want to get an idea which way to breed her. Her last kiddos had such nice demeanor but daddy was a full blooded boer and i really wanna push the dairy lines as we rely on the milk. Would like to fullfill all the requests for it and also looking into branching out to soapmaking. Ya. I'm an addict. You all know how it is. Its just funny because when looking into goats, all the benefits just sounded like a sales pitch for snake oil. That was until i fired the cow and turned 100% to the "goatside." Experiencing first hand has been eyeopening for a skeptic like me.


----------



## sturmgewehr

Yep. I know. Purely my personal opinion but i love a goat with horns. I live in the high desert with coyotes and worse neighborhood dogs. And though we have high block fences around the property i feel better she has at least that much advantage. I also understand they radiate excess heat from them and it gets triple digits in the summer here.


----------



## sturmgewehr

Kinder? Thats a new one to me. Looks like a cool breed. Some of the ones i saw when googling it had very similar markings. Someone said they dont jump the fence much? She can hop over that wall next to her in those photos but even with the nearby garden you dont see she just never does. So weird. Right now i have all kinds of ornamentals along with beans, tomatoes, peppers, and 5 ft corn stalks ( yes in december. One perk of living in southern california.) She never touches it or goes out for it. Now if i give it to her kiss it goodbye. Doubt she even tatses it sometimes. But she never goes over that fence.


----------



## sturmgewehr

Think im gonna give this one more day then i will post the breed..


----------



## ArborGoats

To be different I'll say Alpine boer! Lol. She definitely is a pretty girl!


----------



## goathiker

The ears aren't right for an Alpine/Nubian, that's what I breed. I'm going to go clear off the wall here and say there's some LaMancha mixed in there.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Well, I was gonna guess mixed, but the OP says this:



> I know what i have been told about _her breed_ but have no papers or anything.


 And


> Hope to _keep the breed as pure _as possible.


Then I did some googling and found a couple pictures that I think are pretty close, so I'm going to say Spanish.


----------



## happybleats

My vote is Alpine Nubian cross as well.......Very pretty doe, well pulled together... and best point..you love her and she provides plenty of what you need : ) 

By the way..welcome to the goats spot!!


----------



## glndg

CritterCarnival said:


> Well, I was gonna guess mixed, but the OP says this:
> 
> And Then I did some googling and found a couple pictures that I think are pretty close, so I'm going to say Spanish.


Hah! I like that guess. I noticed the same thing about "the breed." My last guess was Kinder, but apparently that's not correct because sturmgewerhr had never heard of that breed. Spanish seems like a good possibility. That is more of a "pure" breed when considering origins than either Kiko or Kinder. That's my new guess too and I'm sticking to it! :slapfloor: 
So what is it? :snowbounce:


----------



## ariella42

I guess she's a Pretty goat! Is she a Pretty? :lol:


----------



## sturmgewehr

Haha just because im a noob don't mean she couldnt be one! Lol! Isnt it a smaller breed?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I'm going with Arborgoats on this - I definitely see Alpine, but she's a bit coarse to be full dairy, and those half-bent ears seem to come out of the Boer cross more than Nubian cross. (I've got three Boer/Swiss type crosses in my herd, and they all have ears like that.) If someone told you she was purebred anything I'd be questioning it...


----------



## rebelINny

My guess,is either alpine/Nubian or alpine/boer. She has Swiss markings but the ears are too airplane so something with droopy ears. She's tall so I rule out a mini variety. The horns remind me of alpine as well.


----------



## Sether55

Alpine/boar


----------



## Damfino

I don't see meat breed. I see Alpine/Nubian. She looks exactly like the goats I breed--ears, horns, and all. The only difference is that your gal looks a bit smaller than mine. But there are lots of folks breeding "mini" Alpines and Nubians these days, so it's quite possible she has some mini blood on one side. I saw a few "mini" Nubians at a show last August that looked a lot like her. She's quite lovely! Definitely a keeper.


----------



## glndg

sturmgewehr said:


> Haha just because im a noob don't mean she couldnt be one! Lol! Isnt it a smaller breed?


A Kinder is a smaller breed developed from Nubian X Pygmy.

Some lines of Spanish goats also have Nubian.


----------



## glndg

If you want to include the message you are responding to, just click on the "quote" button on the bottom right of the message.


----------



## goathiker

Love that rifle


----------



## sturmgewehr

Damfino said:


> I don't see meat breed. I see Alpine/Nubian. She looks exactly like the goats I breed--ears, horns, and all. The only difference is that your gal looks a bit smaller than mine. But there are lots of folks breeding "mini" Alpines and Nubians these days, so it's quite possible she has some mini blood on one side. I saw a few "mini" Nubians at a show last August that looked a lot like her. She's quite lovely! Definitely a keeper.


Cool! Would love to see pics!


----------



## sturmgewehr

Ok. So anyway, the guy that gave her to us insisted she was pure alpine. As i progressed in my experience with goats i feel pretty sure shes mixed in some way. I always lean towards nubian myself. Alpines seem hard to come by these days around here. By that i mean i see none. Looking hard for an alpine buck to breed her with but everything around here is boer and nubian. I found one breeder who had a nice buck with good lines and though i was willing to drive 2 hrs each way to do it, refused after looking at a pic and saying shes not pure and wont. I can respect that i suppose. Is that common? Like i stated before, i'm new to this. Will be the first time i have to do this as she was already 2 months preggers when we got her. Anyone know any nice alps around hesperia ca.?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

That's pretty snobby. I could understand if they didn't want to give you a service memo so the kids wouldn't be registered, but most folks around here that offer stud service don't care if the doe is purebred, as long as she's healthy. A Nubian buck wouldn't be bad, or if you're interested in meat Boer would make good thick kids.


----------



## glndg

Lacie, Little Bits and Pieces, raises Alpines some distance from you, but she may be able to give you some names of breeders closer to you.

It's strange that the guy near you wouldn't help you -- you don't have papers, but many people "breed up" using an unregistered animal to start with anyway. You see people on this list doing that. 

PM Lacie, she might have some ideas for you.


----------



## happybleats

I dont stud my boys out...but if I did papers wouldnt matter..healthy, yes...but as glndg said...breeding up should be everyones goal..sad that she feels that way. Do contact Little bits...she may be able to steer you int he right direction

best wishes


----------



## Damfino

Dang, that's rough. Keep trying though! I breed only crosses and I haven't had any trouble finding Nubian studs for my Alpine and grade girls. After all, it's not as though the stud owner is the one who has to sell the kids! 

It's too bad you don't live near me or I'd let you come breed your gal to my Huckleberry Finn. He's 1/2 grade Alpine/Saanen, and 1/2 Nubian--the perfect mix for your little sweetheart! I love her chamoisee coloring, by the way. It's one reason I think she's half Alpine--such a classic Alpine color! But the airplane ears are a definite Nubian influence, and a major improvement in my opinion!


----------



## goathiker

He's a cutie, I raise registered Alpine/Nubians. This boy is 3/4 Alpine 1/4 Nubian.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree with alpine/nubian cross.


----------



## sturmgewehr

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> That's pretty snobby. I could understand if they didn't want to give you a service memo so the kids wouldn't be registered, but most folks around here that offer stud service don't care if the doe is purebred, as long as she's healthy. A Nubian buck wouldn't be bad, or if you're interested in meat Boer would make good thick kids.


Ya i mentioned i wont be showing or anything. No time. Wife and i juggle working full time jobs 7 children and i commute an hour each way everyday.Just interested in raising good tempered no nonsense milkers that are fun to be around.


----------



## sturmgewehr

Some sweet lookin goaties there!! Ya i guess im leaning towards furthering the alpine line to see if i can improve milk quantity. Thanks for the link to that breeder! Will have to check it out this week!


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed

I like her coloring! She looks like an alpine cross to me, with maybe some nubian thrown in there


----------

